# Packard Bell Easynote start-up



## MONSTERMONSTER (Mar 13, 2005)

Hi, 
Hope someone can help. I have a Packard bell Easynote laptop.

I switched it on the other day and the device acted as normal until it reached the logo screen, there it stopped with no input from the keyboard making any impact.
I tried all the usual, F2, F11 F12 Ctrl+Alt+S. Nothing, so I just turned it off, now when I turn it one I will get either the logo screen, A blank screen with a cursor or even a completely black (no input) screen.

I have tried inserting the restore disks and although the DVD drive spins up I get no response from the display.
I have attached the device to an external monitor to verify that it is not the screen.
I have tried re-setting the bios by holding down the power button for 10 seconds with the battery removed then inserting power lead (someone told me this works) I would remove the Bios battery but can't get to it.
I have removed the Ram sticks and tested them in wife's laptop (worked fine)
I have thumped the desk in frustration (repeatedly)

Nothing works and the PB website is a crock, so please someone HELP


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

hi,

try removing your HDD physically from the laptop. insert your install/restore disks or better an Ubuntu live CD (link on my sig below) into your CD/DVD drive and boot from it. post back what happens.


----------



## MONSTERMONSTER (Mar 13, 2005)

Still nothing I'm afraid, the disk drive spins up as normal but no reaction from the screen, tried again connecting it to external monitor, but nothing


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

MONSTERMONSTER said:


> Still nothing I'm afraid, the disk drive spins up as normal but no reaction from the screen, tried again connecting it to external monitor, but nothing


-- that's bad news. i am guessing that you had tried removing the hard drive as per my advise on the previous post and about the use of a bootable CD to boot from the CD drive. if you have done so and yet there is no sign of anything on the LCD or the external monitor, may be you are looking at a dead video card or a dead motherboard. check your specs if your video card is integrated. if it is not, then you may just replace that otherwise it would be a motherboard replacement.


----------

